# Fracino Piccino owners still happy?



## 2953 (May 1, 2012)

Sorely tempted to upgrade my Classic to the Piccino - are the Piccino owners here still happy with it?

Much prefer the looks of the Cherub but I think the DB machine would suit me better than a more complicated, but much better looking, HX.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I still like mine but I do have upgraditis, which is only held back by my poverty haha.

Its a nice machine, but what it lacks is temperature control. You can't temperature surf like you can with the smaller machines and there is no PID. I'd try fitting one, but there's not any advice on how to, and Fracino told me outright it can't be done. That might be to protect their interests? I also want to measure and alter the brew pressure but, because its not a common machine, there's no how-to guides and stuff out there. I'd be comfortable taking a classic apart because of all the step by steps available online, but not this machine.

Also, descaling it may be troublesome and this is again something fracino only recommend be carried out by an engineer.

I want a La Spaziale Vivaldi MKII. All the features, lots of online assistance etc, but its a pricey machine.

So yeah, a good machine capable of pulling some good shoots, and occasionally amazing shots. But i feel those amazing shots may be easier to get more often if the variables were more controllable.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I found myself facing the exact same decision towards the end of last year when I upgraded from my Gaggia Baby Class. I ended up going for the Cherub and have not looked back. The cooling flushes are actually quite simple and I should not need to upgrade in the future. Descaling is also much more straightforward and the machine has great thermal stability due to its E61 style group head.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Monkey_Devil said:


> I still like mine but I do have upgraditis, which is only held back by my poverty haha.
> 
> Its a nice machine, but what it lacks is temperature control. You can't temperature surf like you can with the smaller machines and there is no PID. I'd try fitting one, but there's not any advice on how to, and Fracino told me outright it can't be done. That might be to protect their interests? I also want to measure and alter the brew pressure but, because its not a common machine, there's no how-to guides and stuff out there. I'd be comfortable taking a classic apart because of all the step by steps available online, but not this machine.
> 
> ...


I love the la spaz Vivaldi too but I kinda think it's a shame that the baskets are smaller than 'standard' meaning no VST and new tamper etc. I think I might end up staying 58mm now probably.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> I love the la spaz Vivaldi too but I kinda think it's a shame that the baskets are smaller than 'standard' meaning no VST and new tamper etc. I think I might end up staying 58mm now probably.


Same here Luke. Need my VST! I've been considering the piccino but a machine that keeps catching my interest is the zaffiro, as mainly a shot drinker.

I believe it is possible to PID a zaffiro but it's not advised (but I would probably attempt it).

Upgrade fund is looking pretty bleak for the next year though


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> I love the la spaz Vivaldi too but I kinda think it's a shame that the baskets are smaller than 'standard' meaning no VST and new tamper etc. I think I might end up staying 58mm now probably.


Yeah that is a downside. The other option is the Duetto, but I'm not as keen on it, though of course its E61 group head makes things more compatible.

Also like the look of the Dalla corte super mini, but has the same issue as the vivaldi.


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

When I bought mine the MD told me they'd made a PIDded prototype but decided against selling them. The thermostat failed on mine and when I took it in to be repaired, I had a good look inside the machine & can't see why it would be hard to fit one (but I don't want to burn £100+ buying one and finding I can't make it work).

FWIW, I'm super happy with my Piccino.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah it must be possible, but i have the same worry of not wanting to spend all that money just to never be able to do it.


----------



## 2953 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, think I will order after the bank holiday assuming I don't carry on reading more about HX v DB and confusing myself more.


----------



## thjxw05 (Feb 6, 2012)

We have had the piccino for about 3 weeks now and confrim very happy with it! - its a very capable machine, not as other have said too much to alter in her, but you can get a good to great shot of coffee and enough steam to do what ever you need! As for its looks, its fine on my kitchen counter.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Why are people saying you can't temperature surf on the piccino?

Does it not have a heater light indicating thermostat cycle?


----------



## 2953 (May 1, 2012)

Mine should be getting delivered today, just in time for the weekend!!


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Why are people saying you can't temperature surf on the piccino?
> 
> Does it not have a heater light indicating thermostat cycle?


This is it exactly. I usually find a heavy flush before pulling my spot works, but its not accurate and doesn't allow much experimenting. Oddly, there's an indicator light for the steam boiler lol.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Monkey_Devil said:


> This is it exactly. I usually find a heavy flush before pulling my spot works, but its not accurate and doesn't allow much experimenting. Oddly, there's an indicator light for the steam boiler lol.


Heavy flush sounds like something you don't want to hear in conjunction with, I had a mishap in my trousers.

That is down right insane to have a light for the steam boiler and not the brew one. So there is nothing to indicate the brew boiler is up to temperature?


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Nadda, absolutely nothing







you can kind of hear when it stops heating but that's not really good enough. I think a pid may be in order.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, didn't realise that. I suppose they are using the same light configuration as on their other (HX) machines.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I emailed John @ Fracino to ask him about fitting a PID but no response yet.

He might have been the wrong person to ask but oh well.

Having briefly looked at the exploded diagram of the Piccino, I can't see any reason why you couldn't fit a PID (such as the Auber).

I'm leaning towards the cherub now (blames Jimbow).


----------



## 2953 (May 1, 2012)

Noooooo, delivery been delayed until Thursday


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Absolutely chuffed to bits with my Piccino.


----------



## 2953 (May 1, 2012)

ObsidianSage said:


> Absolutely chuffed to bits with my Piccino.


Fracino just confirmed to me they are waiting for parts and haven't got a new estimated delivery date for my machine.

Gutting


----------

